# modifier and add-on codes



## krssy70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a payer that keeps demanding for us to put a modifier on the add-on code of 96375. I know as a coder that add-on codes do not require modifiers.. Does anybody know where on Medicare's website says that add-on codes do not get modifiers?

Thank you, Please send link if possible.


----------



## Jamesmmm (Dec 25, 2010)

I believe add-on codes can have modifiers, but of course not -51.  You mention Medicare, well, years ago, I used to bill Empire Medicare (NYS+) and they never mishandled modifiers and would even sometimes insert the appropriate modifier if we left it out!...

Does the payor mention the modifier they are searching for?


----------

